# OC Fondo



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Just happen to notice as I registered today that Aug 17 is the last day to reg and get a jersey free. Also after 9/1 the price goes up. Any thoughts on the route? I have ridden most the roads of it, just not all in 1 route.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not worth paying for, by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

ejr13 said:


> Just happen to notice as I registered today that *Aug 17 is the last day to reg and get a jersey free*. Also after 9/1 the price goes up. Any thoughts on the route? I have ridden most the roads of it, just not all in 1 route.



It's the last day to register and get your jersey *before the ride date*. Registrations after that will still get their jerseys, but a month or two later, I believe.

**


----------



## nls11 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm riding the San Luis Obispo Gran Fondo in October. Can't wait!


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

nls11 said:


> I'm riding the San Luis Obispo Gran Fondo in October. Can't wait!


A few of us drove up to SLO this past Saturday and rode the Gran Fondo route. Fun ride and great weather. No comparison to the O.C. Fondo in my opinion.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

mtrider05 said:


> Not worth paying for, by any stretch of the imagination.


Have to agree ^ IF you are from the OC and ride these routes regularly. Now, if you are not from Socal, I would say go for it. Nice way to see OC.

I just don't like riding through the Santa Ana River Trail either.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

mtrider05 said:


> Not worth paying for, by any stretch of the imagination.


I'll be in the area during the fondo and am not from the area.
I had thought of riding it but after reading your comment I'm having second thoughts. 

Why the negative comment about the ride.


----------

